# question about getting LGDs spayed???



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2, 6 month old female LGDs that I would like to get spayed, but the problem is this... when I've had my "pet" dogs fixed they had to stay overnight at the vets and when I pick it up I'm told not to let it be too active and to keep the incision clean and dry for a couple of weeks. How can that be done with a LGD that lives with goats??? And what would it do to them to be seperated from goats and be attended to by humans for that long??? I am sure some of y'all have some experience with this, how did you do it?? Is it not important to spay them? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks, Denise


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What we did with ours is we had a separate pen where only she could be but she could still see the goats and the goats couldn't get to her. We put down lots of fresh straw and had her food and water in there, and we took her on walks twice a day.


----------

